
CryptoMaps: Cryptocurrency Market State - petethomas
http://cryptomaps.org
======
nym
Love it, one recommendation though - make sure it's easy to share. When I
tried to share on FB it didn't show an image, which I really wanted it to.

\-
[https://developers.facebook.com/tools/debug/sharing/?q=http%...](https://developers.facebook.com/tools/debug/sharing/?q=http%3A%2F%2Fcryptomaps.org%2F)

\- [https://cards-dev.twitter.com/validator](https://cards-
dev.twitter.com/validator)

I know it's JavaScript, but you can still generate an image using something
like [https://github.com/yahoo/cronshot](https://github.com/yahoo/cronshot).

------
flyGuyOnTheSly
Has a "million dollar homepage" feel to it.

I love it!

Great work and very unique imho!

Bookmarked by me at least.

~~~
cornedor
Million dollar homepage is nothing compared to this one hundred billion dollar
homepage

------
aryamaan
Any good site to look for volatility comparisons?

------
Grangar
Oh nooooooooo

I was working on this too! You beat me, well played.

~~~
amrrs
Me too, Just finished the R package
[https://github.com/amrrs/coinmarketcapr](https://github.com/amrrs/coinmarketcapr)
and next is Shiny app!

~~~
celticninja
what is this from?

------
thomasfl
Great site! When searching for a currency, the currency is highlighted and
zoomed in. When zooming out, it's hard to see where in the landscape that
currency was. Maybe let the currency keep it's color?

------
navls
Nice! What is the source api?

------
thefalcon
This is fantastic, thanks for sharing! It's especially nice on a mostly green
day like today, which is to say on a day when BTC is up, since as BTC goes so
the alts follow.

------
kbeckmann
Looks great! Would be cool to plot it over time as well.

------
fiatjaf
Very good. I'll use this instead of Coinmarketcap to see how the coins are
moving from now on.

------
thisisit
Cool heatmap for cryptocurrencies. I always wonder why don't most exchanges
offer this.

That said, this reinforces one thought process - most if not all coins, for
whatever innovation they are doing move in tandem with bitcoin. BTC is down?
Most will go down. BTC is up? Most will go up too.

~~~
psyc
It seems both humans and bots have a notion of sentiment.

------
sabujp
this is just like [https://finviz.com/map.ashx](https://finviz.com/map.ashx)

~~~
jamessb
The original use of a squarified treemap to represent financial markets was
Martin Wattenberg's _Map of the Market_ for SmartMoney in 1998:
[http://www.bewitched.com/marketmap.html](http://www.bewitched.com/marketmap.html)

------
fernly
So many!

------
Philomath
It feels so bad when all the comments are so positive and I can't view the
website because it's not compatible with the app I use to read HN, I really
want to see it. (it's a very popular app)

~~~
shaolinux
Open cryptomaps.org in a web browser and you're good.

------
dreit1
Wondering what everyones thoughts are on NEO its genereated a lot of buzz
recently.

~~~
4j643lj63l4jt
Wouldn't touch it with ten foot pole. Pure garbage. Ive found several
consensus breaking bugs. Read the source code yourself, its awful.

Why dont I report it? I don't care about NEO.

~~~
afishisafish
First comment by this user. I can't comment on NEO's security, but I'd be wary
of people making bold statements without any proof to back it up. Crypto
landscape is for a lot of people all about the fud, the push and the pull.

~~~
dreit1
Plus if you find consensus bugs you can usually make a killer bounty with any
cryptocurrency project

